# Senior dog health issues



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

So this new guy, Marvin, as we've decided to call him, is anywhere from 13-16 years old. He wheezes, has awful teeth, holds one hip strange and has what I'm pretty sure are tumors all along his ribs. He is a small pom, my guess is 5ish pounds. We are putting him on glucosamine (i know I just butchered the spelling of that lol) and fish oil, what else can we do? I'm going to try to get him to eat raw, his teeth need it! Any suggestions would be so helpful!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

If he has tumors along his rib cage and wheezes, the first thing I might think of is lung cancer probably. I don't think they would want to put a dog that old and small under though. I don't think you would want to either. 

Hips would probably be arthritis. 

He's got such a sweet face though for all that's bothering him though.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> If he has tumors along his rib cage and wheezes, the first thing I might think of is lung cancer probably. I don't think they would want to put a dog that old and small under though. I don't think you would want to either.


Well, that's the thing. I'm not sure if the wheezing was from insane stress (considering how I acquired him) or not, I guess we will see in the next few days. As for the tumors, they are more like flat pads over his ribs. If you look at him from above, he has an indent from his ribs to his hips, but its not a waist like it should be. I'll try to get pictures that show what I'm talking about. The tumor pad things you can't see (he just looks chubby) you have to feel them.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

They could be those fatty tumors maybe?


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> They could be those fatty tumors maybe?


I don't know. I never got a close enough look before this to tell if he was overweight before. Its something not-normal though because his sides are quite lumpy


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe you could feed him some chicken feet. They have glucosamine for the joint issues and would also help with the teeth.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> Maybe you could feed him some chicken feet. They have glucosamine for the joint issues and would also help with the teeth.


I will pick some up tonight. So far he hasn't eaten anything, I have tried both dry kibble and water-softened kibble, but we still are getting occasional thunder/lightening, so he is probably still pretty stressed. No whining, but he looks towards me in his crate every time he hears thunder and starts to shake. We are pretty sure that in decent light he has close to 100% vision, but once it gets dark out that seems to drop pretty dramatically.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would take him to the vet to rule out anything serious and do the blood work. He might even need a dental and it could be too painful to gnaw on bones.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so glad you have the little guy. I would grind or cut food up into small pieces until you find out more about his teeth. He may not be able to eat. Rescue Remedy is good for light stress.

I am thinking fatty tumor also and if that is the case at his age I would leave well enough alone. A good diet, glucosamine, and maybe some colostrum would be beneficial but love and care will go a long way also.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Also, just some more background on this guys previous home that might cause future or current issues...


Right after the father became bed ridden, he moved his son (probably late 30's early 40's) in to help take care of everything. Well, the son was no good, and ended up turning the house into a mini meth lab, then OD'd on some drug. They had to GUT the house, and its been clean for about 4 years or so. 

Any ideas on the damage that could cause? A little dog being exposed to that stuff for about a year?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Not much advice on that,( maybe it contributed to the wheezing?)but that's a heck of a story...


----------

